

The only thing easier is making fun of Internet Explorer - Less.app - chromedude
http://incident57.com/less/

======
mhartl
Looks useful, but the site's copy talks a lot about LESS, but never really
explains exactly what LESS.app is. (The FAQ deals with the issue, but
obliquely.) The video is clear enough, but I recommend adding some copy to the
effect that "LESS.app is an OS X program to compile LESS files".

------
itodd
I'd refrain from calling visitors who don't use less idiots.

